# Killing Time



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

My dad died in 1992. This week I went thru a good sized pile of 33 1/3 records that I have been falling over for years. A lot of them had been his. Rather than throw them out myself, I decided to donate them to a nearby resale shop. I doubt there is a big market for a 99 cent album of My Fair Lady with a ragged cover, but away they went. Heavy buggers too. I found that on all his records and their cases, he had passed an address label. He did not grow up in a home where his possessions were not safe, But he did grow up in one where things were not wasted. So, I suppose he had a surplus of the little labels from Disabled Veterans that had to be licked to stick and spent several hours sticking them on his records. Knowing him, if the label came off, he probably put it back on with Testors Cement. Why?

I did not remove them either. They were on pretty tight. I am not worried about his identify being stolen either after all these years. I suppose someone else has his PO Box now in the small town. I bet the records weighted 50 lb. I have probably another 50 lb of my own too. Funny, I have tons of good music on my Ipad too. Weighs almost nothing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Classof66 said:


> My dad died in 1992. This week I went thru a good sized pile of 33 1/3 records that I have been falling over for years. A lot of them had been his. Rather than throw them out myself, I decided to donate them to a nearby resale shop. I doubt there is a big market for a 99 cent album of My Fair Lady with a ragged cover, but away they went. Heavy buggers too. I found that on all his records and their cases, he had passed an address label. He did not grow up in a home where his possessions were not safe, But he did grow up in one where things were not wasted. So, I suppose he had a surplus of the little labels from Disabled Veterans that had to be licked to stick and spent several hours sticking them on his records. Knowing him, if the label came off, he probably put it back on with Testors Cement. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not remove them either. They were on pretty tight. I am not worried about his identify being stolen either after all these years. I suppose someone else has his PO Box now in the small town. I bet the records weighted 50 lb. I have probably another 50 lb of my own too. Funny, I have tons of good music on my Ipad too. Weighs almost nothing.



We too have that huge cache of old LPs... Dear Hubby keeps saying we are going to play each one and convert it to digital media.
I don't look forward to that year! LOL! 
Good for you, donating them will serve a good cause! 

And how cool to envision your Dad using the labels!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The reason we put name labels on our albums or wrote them on the label and jacket was to make sure we all got our albums back if we took them to a party or others brought their albums to our parties.

I still have a couple turn tables and about 250 albums in my media room even after selling about 30 for between $10 to $30 apiece to collectors and scratcher DJs over the years.

I even bought a crate of 21 albums at a yard sale in 1999 for $45 talked down from the $2 apiece asking price just because the box contained a still shrink wrapped sealed copy of Cheech and Chong Big Bamboo with the jumbo novelty rolling paper and a couple cover art albums in it and I didn't want the seller to know what she had included in the box of as she called it "old scratchy albums" by saying I found an old turn table stereo and had no records for it so I could get the three prize albums.

The three rare records combined yielded me $200 from a collector a few months later and there were actually eight that I wanted to add to my personal collection. 

A friend who regularly buys and sells old vinyl records bugs me all the time about selling my collection on the halves but I only offer him his choice of the few I still get at yard sales on occasion before I add the remnants to my shelf to offset my purchase price and fuel cost and time going to yard sales.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Shrek said:


> I even bought a crate of 21 albums at a yard sale in 1999 for $45 talked down from the $2 apiece asking price


Have you actually done the math on that?

21 * $2 = $42 and you talked them down to $45?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I doubt my dad ever went to any events where they played records....or danced for that matter. I kept most of my stuff, Jan and Dean, Barry Manilow, Neil Diamond, Glen Campbell, etc. I too scored years ago at a garage sale on albums, people were converting to CD's. Got tons of albums. Then I also inherited my S/O's collection. He was older than me, and a truck driver, so I have some Ray Price, Dave Dudley and George Jones. 

They had been underfoot for several years. They are now hidden under one of those flimsy little round tables in a corner, under the floor length table cloth, in my new sewing room. No one would ever guess they are there. My kids will have a real archeology project when I croak. 

I do have one of those retro players for them, it even plays 78's. I got rid of the Jeanette McDonald/Nelson Eddy album because I had a 78 album collection of them. My mother loved them. It seems like a lot of screeching to me.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Y'all reckon an unopened record of Elvis's Moody Blue would be worth anything?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Have you actually done the math on that?
> 
> 21 * $2 = $42 and you talked them down to $45?


 Sorry about that. Meant to type $3 each asking price.



handimama,

Original packaged vinyl most always has collector value. You just have to identify the sales markets available to you.


----------

